# Tayba + Bungie Breeding Journey



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, since my last post [Exciting News], I've seen them mate everyday for the past few days, so it is very promising. I've decided to make a thread dedicated to their breeding, and if successful, share it with all of you.

Here are some pictures of the lovely couple:









Tayba, Female. Whiteface Cinnamon Pied.









Bungie, Male. Grey split Lutino. [Hoping for WF and Pied too!]

I will try and keep you updated every day. And if Babies arrive, get ready to explode with the amount of pictures I'll post!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww there soo cute I bet the little baby's will looks so cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you get some babies from those guys!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck ! How old are they?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck!!  They are gorgeous, there babies would come out so cute!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are really pretty  Iam sure they will have some cute babies


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am really hoping they have eggs.



Babyluv12 said:


> Good luck ! How old are they?


Tayba is about 15 months, and Bungie is 5 years. I was hoping to get Tayba at 17-18 months, but they started earlier then I expected. Although Tayba's band is an '07 band, she was born in '06.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

It's getting closer guys! I am very exciting. Their cage is right behind me while I am on the computer, so I can hear them. So while I have been down here, they've been mating at least 3 times a day that I know of.

They are mating right now. 

And Tayba has also started munching on her cuddlebone. She must be using up some calcium - I guess we'll see soon!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like there will be some eggies  After all that mating  
Good Luck!! 
Keep us Updated :lol:


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Sounds like there will be some eggies  After all that mating
> Good Luck!!
> Keep us Updated :lol:



Yes, hopefully! Only 3-5 more days to wait.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Yes, hopefully! Only 3-5 more days to wait.


You must be popping with excitment :excited::clap:

 Keep Us Updated!!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Trust me I am! They are very protective over the nestbox, and even my sweetheart girl hissed at me.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Trust me I am! They are very protective over the nestbox, and even my sweetheart girl hissed at me.


They will be very protective over their nest, but don't take the hissing as they don't like you. They would protect there nest in the wild aswell!  Aww! It is cute!! BABIES!!!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

sophiay said:


> They will be very protective over their nest, but don't take the hissing as they don't like you. They would protect there nest in the wild aswell!  Aww! It is cute!! BABIES!!!


Yep. I was waiting for the hissing from her. Tayba's poops are getting a bit larger as well. I have been looking at her very closely. I am jumping with excitment! I have bred many times before, but the joy never dies for me.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

There's still mating going on - but no Egg so far today. We _should_ see one before Saturday - I hope. Cross your fingers with me!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

My fingers are crossed!  Will the excitment ever go from you! :lol:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My fingers are crossed too!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I am kinda confused. Tayba never goes into the nestbox - you think she would now thats hes suppost to lay soon? I havn't seen her in the box for a few days. My last pair were always in the nest. (Bungie is currently ALWAYS in the nest - its not like he wont let her, he will, she just never really goes in anymore)

Should I be worried?


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone? :\


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure you know this already but it's normal for him to go in first and then invite her in once he feels it's "safe" and ready for her approval. Is he tapping on the box to invite her? From what I understand, he already invited her, she already went in but probably doesn't approve if she's stopped going in. How are her droppings?


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

No, but, a few days ago she did go into the box. Now she stopped. :\

And now bungie wont mate with her. She sqeaks but he wont mount her anymore. -sigh- I am starting to lose hope.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's what I thought- that means she didn't approve so he's probably turned off by that. He probably feels like he did his best and it wasn't good enough therefore he's not intrested in her. It sounds silly but it's true. Did you move anything around, cage, perches, etc, recently? That could be the only other reason.

EDIT:
I'm sorry if I asked this before but I don't remember- how old are they?


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I did move one perch yesterday for a minute but it's back to normal. She seemed to be showing so many signs of laying. So she probably wont now, huh? 

Breeding has never really worked out for me, no matter how many times I try. ><


Bungie is 5 years and Tayba is 15 months.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> I did move one perch yesterday for a minute but it's back to normal. She seemed to be showing so many signs of laying. So she probably wont now, huh?
> 
> Breeding has never really worked out for me, no matter how many times I try. ><
> 
> ...


Unfortunetly, during breeding changing the smallest thing can throw them off track. It may have something to do with that, it may not. It also could be that she didn't approve of the box and now he's turned off by that. OR The age is probably playing a part. The thing is at 15 mths she is sexually mature but may not be ready for a clutch. In other words, she has needs, wants him to fill them but is not making the full connection between everything. I'd take out the box and give her a few more months.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear its not working, I agree with Aly it might be in part to her age 18 mths should be the minimum for a female to breed I know a couple months might not seem like a lot and some people think they might be ready but a lot just aren't ready yet.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I breed mine 15+ months. I just don't get it. It was doing so well, but I'll give it until Saturday, her last day she's due.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Breeding has never really worked out for me, no matter how many times I try. ><





Sarin said:


> I breed mine 15+ months. I just don't get it. It was doing so well, but I'll give it until Saturday, her last day she's due.


That may have alot to do with why it never really worked out but like I said before it can be either one of those three reasons I listed, not just age. Giving her until then sounds fine, how are her poops?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You said you breed them from 15mths + and it never works out for you, that could be the reason why they are not mature enough to handle it yet.

Breeding age:
Although Cockatiels are capable of producing and raising young prior to 18 months of age it is detrimental to their health and well being and that of their young prior to 18 months.
Consider this:
6 month Cockatiel =12 yr old human child.
12 month old Cockatiel =15 yr old human child.
18 month old Cockatiel= 20 yr old young adult.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

My last pair was 5 years old, and they never worked. this is the first female I bred this young, so. :\

Last time I believe there was something wrong with my female.

I understand the age but 15-18 months is maturity, and I bred her at the lower end. I didn't expect to breed her for a few months anyway, that's why I was so suprised they started mating so early, I wasn't expecting it for at least another month-2 months.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> My last pair was 5 years old, and they never worked. this is the first female I bred this young, so. :\
> 
> Last time I believe there was something wrong with my female.
> 
> I understand the age but 15-18 months is maturity, and I bred her at the lower end. I didn't expect to breed her for a few months anyway, that's why I was so suprised they started mating so early, I wasn't expecting it for at least another month-2 months.


The thing is with females there's a much smaller window. At five it CAN happened but it's pushing it (safety wise). The likely hood of something going wrong or her body not being up to par anymore increases. Laura put it perfect, 15 and 18 months may not seem like a big difference but in tiel world it is. They can certainly breed and want to mate at younger but there will be alot more confusion in their mind. As far as she knows, she know she's a girl and has needs so she's just starting to learn herself and explore. Very much like humans do-just because she want to mate doesn't mean she's ready for a clutch, or wants one for that matter. Just give her a break, wait until she's atleast two and try again. Alot will change in her mind by then.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I know, and I am. And my last female died at 5, I tried to breed her since she was 2, I think she was severely inbred. (I did some research, and found out, and stopped trying to breed her.)

I am going to keep trying on this pair, and like I said, give her until Saturday. If no other signs come up I will close the box for a bit.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

No egg yet, still hoping, though.

Mating is actually still going on. Something must've bothered them, or I just didn't see them before.

I will wait a bit longer. I'd hate to take the nestbox out tomorrow and have her lay an egg on the floor.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How are her droppings?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I really do hope there will be some eggies soon, it would be a shame if there wasn't! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw her in the nest! She was checking it out the past few days and finally went in there, I don't know how long she was in there for, but I heard some squeaking and turned and didn't see her in the cage.  

Her droppings are large, like you'd usually see before a hen layes an egg. It's all just a waiting game now. -hopefully!-


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Eggs HURRY UP!! We are all excited to see what the next step is!  LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

She went in the box again. Bungie chased her out though. -eyeroll- He did that with his last mate, and they were bonded. Only a bit more time now. She'll be a late one.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would just leave the box, if they're mating they're obviously planning to breed.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, that's what I plan to do. Tayba seems more and more interested in the box and is usually seen perching just outside the hole, now. God this suspense is killing me!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! Hopefully the suspense will be broken by an egg!  Good Luck!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Still no egg yet, day 10.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Still no egg yet, day 10.


How many days is it meant to be before an egg should be here?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

7-10 usually... but may take longer for some/most pairs. I think she needs to give them more time, think positive and good results will occur! 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

So it is on the right amount of days 7-10


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Well a little more now.. about 11 or 12 now I think. Oh well, her poops have gotten bigger so they should be close?! 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope they come soon, everyone is waiting on the news!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

No egg yet. Lol, but they are still mating. I think Tayba is going to be really late, and wont lay until she decides to go into the box. Day 11.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Tayba went into the box again, and I decided to put another food dish by a perch to make tayba want to mate on a perch instead of the floor [Mating on the floor ended in a lot of failed attempts] Now they are successful every time. Day 13, really hoping for an egg soon.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am really hoping for an egg too come soon aswell!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

That sounds better and I'm still going to keep praying for them and you! 

Kirby


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. Still nothing.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Still nothing, they're taking their time, hehe. I looked in the nest and I see a lot of Bungie's feathers in it. Tayba is usually found inside the nest. They just went backwards - Usually they check out the nest BEFORE Mating - Silly birds! Now the next step is both of them being comfortable in the nest together.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck Sarin! Im sure that will be no problem if they know eachother very well now 

Hopefully we have eggs and babies at the same time Sarin!  That would be fun lol.

Kirby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How are they doing? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. I just checked the box again and still nothing. Whenever Tayba is in the nest and Bungie tries to go in it, Tayba becomes very scared and rushes out and hides. Probably because he chased her out that one time. If she can't get out in time, and they are in it together, she hisses. She's just frightened right now - hopefully soon she will get used to Bungie.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If she is hissing at him she is warning him to stay away they are no where near ready to be breeding, its just not going to happen, I know some think its debatable but tiels will not breed unless they are a true bonded pair I would take down the nest box and give it some more time and try again when she is not so scared.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura said:


> If she is hissing at him she is warning him to stay away they are no where near ready to be breeding, its just not going to happen, I know some think its debatable but tiels will not breed unless they are a true bonded pair I would take down the nest box and give it some more time and try again when she is not so scared.



I agree.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree too, it is very true


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Haven't they been mating though?


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not taking the box down - there's no way I am risking her laying an egg on the ground. I am leaving the box up until they are not interested in it any more. They are showing interest in the box, and mating, but they're not a pair yet, I never said they were. And tiels will mate if they're not bonded - this pair has proven it. I never said that they will breed - meaning lay eggs and raise chicks - at this point, I was hoping. I am saying that they need to get used to eachother before that comes. Like I said before, they're basically going backwards.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck, lets hope they have eggies soon! 

Kirby


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well good and bad news, bad news is there's no eggs yet, but good news is they've gotten pretty close since my last post. They are doing everything together, and they now rest in the box together - no hissing or attacking. They've been mating at least 5 times a day and ever since I removed the food dish from the floor, they've been mating on their perches 100% and successful.

I'm still hoping! They're constantly in the nest box, and in together about 1/3 of the time.


----------

